# Anything in Sydney, Australia ?



## bogof1 (Sep 20, 2017)

looking for something in Sydney, Australia from 4th November this year for 3 or 4 nights. Anything going ? Just two people travelling


----------



## Sheenalmtd1 (Sep 27, 2017)

bogof1 said:


> looking for something in Sydney, Australia from 4th November this year for 3 or 4 nights. Anything going ? Just two people travelling


hi are you still looking let me know!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 27, 2017)

Here's a site with 'serviced apartments' in Sydney. we've used these and had a positive experience. http://www.sydneyservicedapartments.net/


----------



## Sheenalmtd1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi I have November 3 to 10 available in Travelodge Sydney Hotel if you are interested in somewhere other than Sydney than I have other option but this is the only thing I have for Sydney. let me know


----------



## bogof1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Here's a site with 'serviced apartments' in Sydney. we've used these and had a positive experience. http://www.sydneyservicedapartments.net/



Thanks, I'll take a look


----------



## bogof1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheenalmtd1 said:


> Hi I have November 3 to 10 available in Travelodge Sydney Hotel if you are interested in somewhere other than Sydney than I have other option but this is the only thing I have for Sydney. let me know



Thanks or your reply. Are you willing to split the week?


----------



## Sheenalmtd1 (Oct 2, 2017)

I will re check I sent what I had I don't know if its still available.


----------

